# How do I upgrade my motherboard? (what is the process?)



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

Hi, I want to upgrade my motherboard.
I'm buying this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...cm_re=asus_motherboard-_-13-131-392-_-Product

Assume I don't have much Tech experience :normal:

And can you tell me about "flashing" my motherboard?
What that means, why do I do it, how do I do it?
When do I do it? (before or after upgrading my mobo)

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When replacing a motherboard there are a couple of things to consider.
1) what case do you have to put it in, most OEM Dell, HP etc cases will not fit retail boards 
2) what CPU are you using? The board has to have the correct socket and support the CPU
3) what ram do you have? 

Flashing is process of updating the Bios(Basic Input/Output System) that controls how the board works and how components work with the board. You would normally only flash a board to address a known problem with the board that the Bios update address or to add new hardware like a cpu that is supported by a later Bios.
Generally with a new board you do not have to flash the Bios.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

so is flashing your bios like updating your bios so it can recognize and work better with new hardware like new motherboards?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Bios is on the motherboard and comes with a new board, and yes flashing is the method used to update the Bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Flashing a Bios should only be done if the Bios update directly addresses a particular issue. As wrench97 mentioned earlier, any new Mobo will most likely be fine.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ah okay
because i thought i saw someone say that you needed to flash your bios prior to upgrading to a new motherboard
and you're saying that the new mobo should already have the updated bios all set?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Bios is on the motherboard so when you buy one it will come with it, what version it is will depend on the production date of the board if for example it has been sitting on the store shelf for several months it may not have the latest bios version, or if it's an older board bought used or refurbished it may need to be flashed to support your cpu.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

The only reason for updating the bios is to fix minor problems with compadibility with video cards, ram. and other componets and to support newer cpu's. Most mother boards will have the latest bios version already installed and ready to use when you turn the pc on.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

okay 

so like i said , im buying this motherboard off of newegg
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=

im also getting a new quad core processor from the same site
that being said, if there are compatibility issues with my processor, wouldn't that mean my computer would not start up at all?

so should i upgrade my bios BEFORE or AFTER i get a new mobo, i might still want to flash it even if the motherboard isnt that old (or atleast im hoping its not)
or should i just not bother flashing my bios at all and just put the new mobo in with no worries?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your not understanding. The Bios is part of of the motherboard it is a chip on the motherboard so you can't upgrade the bios for that board unless you have the board installed.

when you are looking to buy a cpu for a motherboard visit the boards manufacturers website there will be a QVL list on there and it will tell you which cpus are compatible with the board and it will also tell you what BIOS revision will be needed to support that cpu fully. So for example it will say something like Q6600 bios revision 1 meaning that board will take a quadcore q6600 from the first version of that board and bios whereas it my say q8600 bios revision 1.2 meaning that this cpu will only work with bios revision 1.2 and higher.

If you put a cpu in a board where it needs the BIOS updated the cpu will still work but might only run at half speed so do not worry about that, this is when you would flash the BIOS to make it work at full speed but then again most stores will be selling the boards with it's lates BIOS revision anyway.

The board you are getting will take these CPUs Phenom II / Athlon II / Sempron 100 Series

see the qvl list on the asus website http://uk.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=2Y4dQFaJ6gPN18cQ&templete=2


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

There's no guarantee that a board will post with an incompatable cpu, sometimes yes, sometimes no. If it won't boot with an unrecognized cpu, have to put in a cpu that is recognized, then flash the bios with that. Then you can put the new cpu in, and all will work. 

Check the cpu support list at the asus site. The board will have the bios revision on it, you'll know if it's enough or not, and as mentioned, even if it's not, it may still boot without flashing the bios, though it'll need to be done, so that the cpu performs to specs.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

so
the process for me would be ..

turn off my computer 
switch the motherboards 
then switch the cpu's 
turn on the computer again

by this point, my computer should function (assuming my processor is compatible with the motherboard), but may not be working to full potential until I flash my bios

download the BIOS update from my particular motherboard manufacturer
save the exe or whatever onto a flash driver or dvd 
restart my computer, run from the removable disc/usb, install the bios update

im good to go?
correct me if im wrong, by this point you may have realised i have zero previous experience with upgrading both my motherboard and processor and am just being careful for the sake of my system :0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that's the process, but when you install the new board you need to do a repair install of Windows to remove the old drivers and install the new drivers for the new board before Windows will run, if you have a OEM version of windows you'll need to do a reinstall as the old copy will be licensed to the old board and will not pass validation/activation on the new board.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

:O

i dont know how to reinstall windows
my computer never came with a disc
just a recovery thing, but no windows disc

are you sure? i dont want to have to lose all my files in this upgrade. ><


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you wont be able to use your recovery disk to reinstall windows as it will be catered for working with the original motherboard not the the new one.

You will have to buy a copy of windows, backup all your files on your hard drive, then do a fresh installation of the windows, install the new motherboard drivers disk and then copy all your backed up files back onto windows.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

nooooo
i really dont want to buy windows
ive already spent enough money

do i really have to reinstall windows too? thats BS


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

can i not just uninstall my current mobo drivers or something?

goddamn this is too much hassle ><


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Windows will see the hardware change and have to be reactivated, which it will fail.
That's the difference between OEM versions and full Retail versions.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

so
thinking about what you said ..

since i do not have a windows disc, having a stock computer, ive decided this may be a good time to upgrade to windows 7 home premium (yay, i guess)

so lets go over the process of my upgrade here

turn off my computer
switch the motherboards
switch the processors

start up my computer
put in my windows 7 install disc? (correct me if im wrong anywhere past here)
install windows 7
start up my computer
set everything up obviously, as horribly tedious as that will be
download the latest bios update version from my motherboard manufacturer
save it onto a dvd or whatever
restart my computer and start using the removable disc
flash my bios..
start 'er up

im good to go? 


please say yes this time


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Install the CPU and heatsink on the new motherboard
Install the ram
Install the video card
Hook up the power connectors to the board
Place board on top of cardboard box it came in.
Jump the Pwr_on pins on the Front Panel Header to make sure it posts.
*If Necessary* do the Bios update 
Disconnect Power cables and video card
Install the motherboard in the case
Rehook power cables, front panel wires, audio wires.
Install Windows.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

thanks so much
finally, a detailed list of what to do, given my current situation

now, i have one question, however
im going to be buying windows 7 now, dropping the vista that i already have preinstalled with my stock acer computer

can i (or should i) install windows before i switch motherboards?
or would it not matter, because i will have to install it fresh from scratch once i put in the new motherboard?.

anyway, thanks for the help so far
and one more question, do you think a 620W power supply is adequate for an Nvidia EVGA GTX 285 graphics card?
i dont plan on overclocking or anything


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

also, you said that i should update/flash my bios IF NECESSARY.

when exactly is necessary?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Install Windows after installing a new board, if you buy the OEM version it will be tied to the motherboard it is installed on, the full retail version can be transferred to another but I don't feel it's worth the price difference> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2060350368&bop=And&ActiveSearchResult=True&CompareItemList=368|32-116-754^32-116-754-S01%2C32-116-716^32-116-716-S01

A GTX285 will be pushing a 620w PSU pretty hard I would use a 750w or above> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006&Tpk=750tx

If the Bios that comes on the board works with the cpu and other hardware you choose then it's not necessary to do an upgrade.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

okay, that makes sense

so, to confirm, is this processor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727

compatible with this motherboard?: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131392

by the looks and reviews of the motherboard, it seems pretty up to date and hopefully it should have a recent bios already preinstalled 
also it looks sexy  (asus ftw)

also, would the motherboard be compatible with an EVGA gtx 285?

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It will only need to have version 1003 the latest is 1602 for x6 support you'll be fine.

The GTX285 would also work on that board.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

okay, does the motherboard come with the latest version already installed? or can we find out?

so if 1602 is the latest version for the Asus crosshair iii AMD 790FX ATX motherboard, will it be shipped to me with that version already installed?
or does it vary from where i get it ?

thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It varies, when the board is produced it has the latest bios, how long it sits on the stores shelf is the unknown, With Asus it's usually the last 4 digits on the bottom of the bar code tag on the board.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ah well theyre both fairly high end components

that could be good or bad depending on how you look at it
but as long as the motherboard is a good one, it should be one of the latest
and therefor should have the latest, if not one of the latest bios versions
i have no idea which exact version im looking for but Asus seems to know what theyre doing
also its an AMD mobo so it should work out fine, yes:?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Should be fine, the only real problem combo on the AMD side is AM2/AM2+ board/bios to AM3 cpu where the board has a Bios several years old you won't have that issue and the X6 Phenom II needs the latest bios installed first on a lot of boards.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

okay so to confirm

ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard 
+
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor 

= compatible? need to update bios? y/n ?

i mean, i can use logic and put together the AM3 on the mobo and the AM3 on the processor, that seems to add up fine
also, its an AMD motherboard + and AMD processor, shouldn't be any complications there?

sorry, if im paranoid, its just ive never upgraded my cpu or mobo before and i just dont wanna have to deal with sending either of the components back to newegg
a lot of it seems just logic but i havea few months before i buy everything and wanna do my research
its not the quality of the components that bothers me, but i theyll all work together in harmony
unfortunately, i cant find a bangforthebuck combo on newegg 
im already hitting past $700 right now  (with win7 64, a 750w psu and a cpu heatsink)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your asking questions we can't answer, if the board is fresh off the line it'll have the 1602 Bios you need 1003 the earliest Bios or release bios is 0203, My opinion is you have a very good chance of getting a board with at minimum the bios you need, but if not it should post and run well enough to update to the latest.

The screen shot below is from the Asus CPU compatibility list on the Asus site.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ok thx 

so.. any last tips and strategies before i finally go through with this mega upgrade?

i mean, no rush really, i still have like 5 months until we finally do this biotch

also, how is it that you have over 22,000 posts and your account is only 2 years old :0


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

5 months is a long time it the shelf life of new components, you may when the time comes what to review and update the models/selections,


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

oh wait, also..
i've seen lots of people talking about their quad cores, and how they "unlocked all for cores" or whatever..

is that something im going to have to do with my cpu?
is that like a compatibility issue with the motherboard?
so when put in my new processor, its only going to be rated at like 2 cores or something?

how would i go about fixing this?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD was/is selling Phenom II x 2 CPU's as a dual core what they actually are, are x4 CPU's with a manufacturing defect effecting one or more cores, in the beginning to push the market they actually disabled good cores to make a x4 into a x2, if you bought the x2 550 CPU you could unlock the 2 locked cores and have a x4 945, but more and more now guys are unlocking the cores only to find they really do have a defect and do not run correctly, I know of a guy who bough 5 of them (x2 550 = $99, x4 945 $190) sold the one that didn't work for $50 and still only has 2 cores working and has spent twice as much then if he just bought the x4 cpu in the first place, mean while the whole time he complaining about AMD being a ripoff, well they did sell the CPU telling you to unlock the cores and make it a x4, they clearly state to do so at your own risk.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

wrench97 said:


> AMD was/is selling Phenom II x 2 CPU's as a dual core what they actually are, are x4 CPU's with a manufacturing defect effecting one or more cores, in the beginning to push the market they actually disabled good cores to make a x4 into a x2, if you bought the x2 550 CPU you could unlock the 2 locked cores and have a x4 945, but more and more now guys are unlocking the cores only to find they really do have a defect and do not run correctly, I know of a guy who bough 5 of them (x2 550 = $99, x4 945 $190) sold the one that didn't work for $50 and still only has 2 cores working and has spent twice as much then if he just bought the x4 cpu in the first place, mean while the whole time he complaining about AMD being a ripoff, well they did sell the CPU telling you to unlock the cores and make it a x4, they clearly state to do so at your own risk.


okay so umm
will i need to unlock my processor to a quad core?
and also, do you think my motherboard will be have to be flash in order to be compatible with my processor if i get them all in about 5 months?

i just want to know if i should make any changes in my order before i actually go through with this, you might not be able to relate, but i dont upgrade my pc on a routinely basis,i cant afford to have complications 

most of these warranties are crap anyway


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your buying a Quad core it'll be a Quad core no unlocking needed.

90% of the time the Bios on the board when you buy it is just fine.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

okay so the only time one would need to "unlock" their processor is when its originally a dual core or something and has the capability to be a quad core liek the 555 you mentioned earlier
zOMG FEATURES

well then ill just trust the components that i get from newegg.ca to be fully compatible and will be great like the reviews they get
otherwise, i'll probably throw myself into a drunken rage, damage some property and give up gaming forever :normal:


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

oh hey also
what is all this business with a processors L2 or L3 cache?
exactly what is all that?
because when i look at a processor on newegg it has this really long name and some of the stuff i understand but all this x4 512kb L2 cache and whatnot is still techspeak for me

heplz?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

L1, L2, L3 is memory located on the Chip itself for faster operation, very generally speaking the more Lx cache memory the faster it can process data because it's stored closed and accessed faster.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ah okay so processors have memory now?
fascinating


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For a long time started on the 486 DX chip I believe.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> For a long time started on the 486 DX chip I believe.


they certainley did. That was back in a time when 48 megabytes of ram was really good and really expensive.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

when 1024 x 768 was a big resolution 

say, i have another issue, maybe slightly off topic
sometimes, when i leave my computer on and go to school
and come back the screen is off and the fan is whirring really loud
i try turning on the screen but it tells me no signal or whatever (basically my monitor has is no connected)
i unplug and replug my monitor, flash it, still no fix

the only solution i have is force restarting my computer
it seems to work fine after, but ive had this problem atleast 3 times now and am getting sort of worried
i dont think its overheating because when i check the bios menu, it tells me the temperature is around 40 C

thanks


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

helloo?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a windows power management issue, what is it set to do when left on?


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

erm well sometimes i just leave it on idle
meaning i might have msn and steam running, utorrent possibly
those are pretty light programs and nothing to make crashing normal

once ive had it while playing modern warfare 2
you know i upgraded my graphics card recently to a 4670 1gb and havent really bothered upgrading my powersupply
my computer is otherwise stock..
stupidity on my part?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What Power Supply are you using?


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

im not sure.. :\
i know its stock with my acer butthe sticker is so damn complicated i cant see 1 obvious power rating
its like 80W 120 W something volts, rails whatever input output and whatnot


assume its between 270 and 300W


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yea that's too small for the video card.

Are you going to move this card forward to the new setup?
If so go for at least a 550VX, often the 650TX is the same price after rebates.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompare.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=2010090058%2050001459&bop=And&ShowDeactivatedMark=False&CompareItemList=58|17-139-005^17-139-005-S01%2C17-139-004^17-139-004-S01


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

yeah um the recommended for a 4670 is actually 450, smarty
and a lot of people say it sitll runs on 300W

im going to be moving onto an EVGA GTX 285 
ill be using a 750W PSU for that


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The recommended is the minimum recommended, You should never go by the minimum requirements, using smaller will work for awhile and when the magic smoke comes out hopefully the too small PSU doesn't damage anything else, but they usually do.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As said by wrnch never go for the minimum for a psu remember everything uses the power in your computer simply adding a stick of ram could be too much for it to handle.

I used to test PSUs for living and saw problems all the time by people doing this, remember a psu will only use what it needs so you don't have to worry about extra electricity bills.

When I worked at that place testing we always said that if your look for a psu for a graphics card you should go by the minimum and add atleast 100 watts to it depending on what your other components are you may need to add 200 watts to the minimum.

And you should always buy a good make of psu

My system only uses 600w but I use a 700w psu.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

well i know you guys have a point, although im still on a budget 
im already exceeding $700 canadian for my big upgrade
still, i want my computer to still be stable
but i wouldn't worry too much, these random crashes only happen very rarely

what do you think a 750W sunbeam power supply would do for this:
ASUS Crosshair III Formula AM3 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard
AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 3.4ghz 125W
EVGA GTX 285 (not sure how many gb's)
2 GB DDR2 
2 Hard drives (each about 250 GB)
1 DVD+RW/DVD-RW
Windows 7 (btw, does your operating system affect power usage?)

if 750W isnt sufficient to power this beast, what do you recommend (preferably on a budget, because i know you'll just throw some $200 1000W power supply at me)

maybe a newegg link? thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Corsair, Seasonic, Thermaltake ToughPower models only, and Coolermaster RealPower Pro models only are all we would recommend, Sunbeam, Rosewill, Ultra, Diablo tec are all the same junk.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

ah okay
and so 750W IS sufficient?
if not, it would be nice to recommend a good model at a nice price


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

one more thing, im currently getting this motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._re=asus_corsshair_iii-_-13-131-392-_-Product

however, its quite pricey, and is famous for its overclockability 
i dont even plan on overclocking
it also has lots of little parts that i probably wont be using and will just cause complications for someone like me with only moderate tech experience

could someone recommend me a cheaper but still very effective board?
i tend to look at the ratings, they help


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I've used this board > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131402

It will OC as well as the rampage, but does not have all the frills, has 2 PCIe slots instead of 4 which with Nvidia cards you'll never use.

750w will work with the GTX285, the 750tx Corsair would still be my recommendation.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

hrmm that board looks kinda shady for me
one of the reviews tells me that this wont work with an AMD 965
which is exactly the processor im getting :\


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board works with a 965, you need to consider the reviewer when reading newegg reviews.


----------



## sharki9876 (May 20, 2010)

rgr dgr sir

well i guess im satisfied for now but i'll probably be coming back with more concerns and queries

so maybe just keep this thread on standby, not delete it or anything
thanks for the help so far tho


----------

